# Moving back to US



## rcasti (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, my mom is moving back to the US (Houston), she is a US citizen, we have no idea on how to "import" her "household goods", do we need to hire an "agencia aduanal" or contact US Customs? Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Velia Rivas (Jan 24, 2011)

*RE: Moving back to the US*



rcasti said:


> Hi, my mom is moving back to the US (Houston), she is a US citizen, we have no idea on how to "import" her "household goods", do we need to hire an "agencia aduanal" or contact US Customs? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
No, she doesn't need an Agencia Aduanal nor to contact customs. But do go to any of the US Consulates' websites and it should inform you of what she can take across. No fruits, vegetables, no Mexican Arts and Crafts to sell (unless she has a permit to import and sell), and it souldn't be a problem.
Is she hiring a truck? Please remember that U-Haul and such are not allowed to cross into Mexico so either you have a truck or you have to hire a local wo does that type of thing.
Where is she? If she is in Rosarito I can recommend several who are honest and don't overcharge. Once her stuff is in the US, you have to either rent a U-Haul or such and off you go.

Hope all goes well for both of you. 
Blessings.


----------



## betolito (Apr 12, 2011)

Velia Rivas said:


> Hi,
> No, she doesn't need an Agencia Aduanal nor to contact customs. But do go to any of the US Consulates' websites and it should inform you of what she can take across. No fruits, vegetables, no Mexican Arts and Crafts to sell (unless she has a permit to import and sell), and it souldn't be a problem.
> Is she hiring a truck? Please remember that U-Haul and such are not allowed to cross into Mexico so either you have a truck or you have to hire a local wo does that type of thing.
> Where is she? If she is in Rosarito I can recommend several who are honest and don't overcharge. Once her stuff is in the US, you have to either rent a U-Haul or such and off you go.
> ...


My wife, children and I are moving back to San Diego in a couple months, after a few years in Baja. We love it here, but we are at a point where we feel we want to go back as I work there and even with a Sentri, it's difficult to commute. 
We are actually in Rosarito and I would love to contact some of the reliable movers you mention=) at least to get a ballpark figure to work with.

Thanks!
Beto


----------

